# 3 Modena Pigeon colors



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend

How are you all?
i miss all of you 
I was busy in my work last 4weeks, as you now i like to be here with you every day

today photo, for my Young Modena with 3 colors (blue + Ash + Yellow)
hope you like it

the link
http://fancy-pigeon-gallery.blogspot.com/2010/12/3-modena-pigeon-colors.html
Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful, I'M getting back into Modena's


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> Beautiful, I'M getting back into Modena's


Hello sport14692
welcome back into Modina
we waiting for your bird photos
I'm sure they'll be great

Best Regards
M.Hassan


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Started on my cage yesterday, long process, lol


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

sport14692 said:


> Started on my cage yesterday, long process, lol


Long process start with a step lol

wish you all the best


----------

